# Email received from UKVI



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

After I asked ukiv today for an update of my application
17 june 2015
this is the reply I received

Thankyou for contacting the UK visas and immigration international enquiry service

in order for us to assist please kindly provide the following information

full anme of the applicant
GWF number
date of birth
nationality
passport number
type of visa
date when you visted the visa application centre
your contact details (phone number and email address)
remarks (enquiry)

please if someone could explain what this means
I hope they havnt lost my file
thankyou


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It means exactly what it says. Provide that information so they can locate your file.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

they have all the information
as last week they said its not been processed
then after that they said they cannot locate the file and it cd have been sibmitted early
now this email
i wanted to know if anyone else recieved this kind of mail
even though ukiv have all the info


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The UKVI receives hundreds of applications per year across all visa types... it would be virtually impossible for them to just start randomly digging in the queue for your application based solely on your name... it could have been mislaid; it could be waiting in a secondary queue for further checks/inquiries; it could be in the final stages of processing. 

The UKVI may already "... have all the info" that they're requesting, but if you just say my name is Adan and I applied from XYZ, that's not much for them to go on. However, by offering up some clarifying information (GWF number, your DOB, Visa type etc), they (the UKVI) can significantly narrow their search to locate your application.

Also, I should think that for security purposes, they're asking this information so that they can verify that the person who is inquiring _is_ in fact the applicant/sponsor/applicant's agent. After all, you wouldn't want some anonymous person to pretend to be you to inquire about your application and say something or give information that might result in your application being refused.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hundreds of thousands to be exact. In fact over 100,000 in India alone.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I sent in all the information they asked for and they emailed back saying that the application has been submitted to the right department and will let me know
i emailed them today and again recieved the same old emails that not yet been seen 
its really stressing
its easy saying it but its november tmrw and nearly 5 months
most of july applicants are all done and now august applications are being processed
really really getting stressed


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With the information you have provided, we have now escalated this case
to the relevant department who will
investigate your case and will be back in contact as soon as possible. We
still waiting for respond. 

Thank you for your patience. 

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,


UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service

We would like to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements.

http://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/S/130335JPJLG 

Thank you in advance for your time.

i recieved this email today
can anyone explain what it means thankyou


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It means what it says...... you application is still be processed/investigated.

You still have to wait or go to that website and complete the form for further enquiries.

You wrote back in September that there were delays in the Pakistan processing office.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It means that they've located your file and have forwarded it on to the department that should be handling it.

The department who now has it will be in touch with you as soon as they can, but until that time, the Inquiry Service has no further information to give to you.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

the only reason i am stressing because all july applications being processed and some of aug
i was worried


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I still havent received a response. Only the email that was sent to me a couple of weeks agk saying the your application is not straightforward. Im still waiting too.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

adan1 said:


> the only reason i am stressing because all july applications being processed and some of aug
> i was worried


That's not how it works... whike applications are processed in the order in which they are received, that doesn't mean that they're all completed in the same order. Some applications take longer than others to process so the easier applications naturally proceed faster than the more difficult ones. We had someone on here recently who had to wait 6 (six) months for their application to be approved, as the UKVI was waiting for responses to their inquiries to come back. 

When I applied for my Fiancée Visa in July 2012, the average processing time for non-priority applications were taking about 12-15 business days to process, but mine was finished in 10, which would mean that I somehow leapfrogged over people who applied before me. 

I know that it's hard to have to wait, but at least you know that _someone_ is looking at your application and will be in touch soon.


----------

